# Lost video! Help!



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I once heard video on the youtube channel GustavAdolphusRex who uploaded an opera (or oratorio) but i can't find it (perhaps its been deleted), or remember it's name. Can you someone help me? 

I can remember some of the video details. I can remember that, is was tenor aria with trumpets, and prehaps it was in italian.


----------

